# All Shall Perish Appreciation Thread



## telecaster90 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Ec7xdD8jdbs

Those who have been here long enough know that I'm a whore for a good cover song, and I think this is a cool interpretation. Plus, these guys use 7's. 

Thoughts? I have a feeling some Priest fans are going to hate me for this


----------



## Alpo (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, it's hard to judge based on that clip. The sound quality is really bad. I didn't even recognize the song until I heard the chorus. But from what I heard, I'd have to say that I don't like it.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor poor quality.. Anywho, Arch Enemy's version of Startbreaker is probably the bestest Priest cover I've heard. And let's not forget:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64zmi-GEQds

Okay, the cover isn't that good. But the idea of it is awesome


----------



## Bassies7string (Apr 23, 2007)

Wiggywiggler said:


> ... Arch Enemy's version of Startbreaker is probably the bestest Priest cover I've heard. And let's not forget:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64zmi-GEQds
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 23, 2007)

Wiggywiggler said:


> Poor poor quality.. Anywho, Arch Enemy's version of Startbreaker is probably the bestest Priest cover I've heard.



Agreed. That followed by Iced Earth's Ripper & Helloween's cover of Electric Eye.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Agreed. That followed by Iced Earth's Ripper & Helloween's cover of Electric Eye.



I like The King's cover of Ripper, too. 


Jeez, is this supposed to be Breakin' the Law? I guess it's the audio that's befuddling me. 

You should have heard Ken rocking the Priest on a 7. No fuckin' problem at all.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 10, 2008)

Posted 'em a couple days ago

MySpace.com - All Shall Perish [2 NEW SONGS, MORE TO COME!] - Oakland - Metal / Death Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/allshallperish

Not sure if anyone spoke of this yet.
The new CD, Awaken the Dreamers is
guaranteed to have some "serious cum on it"


At first I thought "did they soften up??"
then I thought "no... there has to be better songs"
because in their YouTube video you can hear
a short clip from an INSANE song. Some morons
decided to hate and bitch about the 2 songs so
here's what they have to say in response...

Myspace.com Blogs - Where is the Br000tality ???? - All Shall Perish [2 NEW SONGS, MORE TO COME!] MySpace Blog


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 10, 2008)

That is a very cool response from the band, and has actually given me a lot more respect for them. I actually really like the new tracks as well. I'll definitely be giving the album a listen when it comes out


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2008)

That first song is my two least favorite parts of this new death metal sound put together for a whole track... endless galloping breakdown rhythm, plus endless nintendo arpeggio leads. The second song is a bit better.


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jul 10, 2008)

i thought they were both pretty sick, i didn't expect that from them


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2008)

They sound a bit more progressive now. And I like it alot. As for the nintendo arpeggios, I think they sound pretty fucking cool.


----------



## blackout (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha, at least i'm not on my own, I gave both tracks a listen a while ago and I remember nothing from them at all. Will definately give the whole album a chance cos the last one was great but on first listen, these tracks did nothing for me at all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the speed of the other disc, not to keen on these tracks but maybe the rest is good.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 15, 2008)

The new songs aren't bad, I want to hear the rest of the disc


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if anyone knew, or are into these guys, but I peeked into the album. I dig it. Its different than The Price of Existence, and Chris Storeys shred is sick on this album.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jul 25, 2008)

I really didn't care for the new stuff on their myspace, but I would like to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## vgguru39 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rusty Cooley's Guest Solo's on the instrumental "From So Far Away" are totally SICK.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 25, 2008)

vgguru39 said:


> Rusty Cooley's Guest Solo's on the instrumental "From So Far Away" are totally SICK.



+1 

Outworld needs to hurry the fuck up and find a singer...


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's alot different than TPOE, but it's still good. 

Song For The Damned has an epic fucking intro!


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll wait for the album.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah i'm gonna buy it when it comes out as well. Just couldn't wait to hear it


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 27, 2008)

The new stuff really sounds so progressive ..


----------



## Dmitry Kulikov (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some my pics from ALL SHALL PERISH concert in Moscow(10th of September)












All pics are here
ALL SHALL PERISH
(c)photos by Dmitry "Ward" Kulikov
(HeadBanger.ru)


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice one, cheers for that!! They were awesome when I saw them in London a couple weeks ago


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey that one guitar looks familiar! nice pics


----------



## Stitch (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice to see Chris finally lost some of that weight he had last tour.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 11, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Nice to see Chris finally lost some of that weight he had last tour.



Your just setting yourself up for a "You would notice wouldnt you stitch!"


----------



## Sindwulf (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL, I seen them in the Ottobar last year and when I saw him I was like, wasn't he taller and skinnier. It threw me off a bit cause the promo pics of P.o.E. of him were slimmer


PS- Nice pictures ! Those guitars are sexy


----------



## Shawn (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool pics.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2008)

What kind of guitar is Chris using?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 12, 2008)

Its a Dean Xenocide.

I'm a huge fan of ASP (love their new album) but man, Chris is a massive cockgobbler.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## blackout (Sep 12, 2008)

Is that one of those cheap camuflage Randall RG/RH heads i see behind Ben?


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Its a Dean Xenocide.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of ASP (love their new album) but man, Chris is a massive cockgobbler.



No it's not. I still don't believe they exist.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Its a Dean Xenocide.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of ASP (love their new album) but man, Chris is a massive cockgobbler.





Stealthtastic said:


> Your just setting yourself up for a "You would notice wouldnt you stitch!"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anyone listened to this yet? I just got my copy of Awaken the Dreamers in the mail and it's substantially better than any of their previous work imo. Rusty's solo in "From so Far Away" is one of my favorite pieces by him too


----------



## fallenz3ro (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a bit torn on this one....

I think I need to give it more listens but for me, some of the songs are incredible, and others are really boring. But their writing (at least in the good moments) has grown a lot.


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2008)

fallenz3ro said:


> I'm a bit torn on this one....
> 
> I think I need to give it more listens but for me, some of the songs are incredible, and others are really boring. But their writing (at least in the good moments) has grown a lot.





Also, it's WAAAAAY too short. The next album should really be great, if the trend continues.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2008)

Didnt really find it to be interesting at all tbh. Oh well whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, I really dig it. A real departure from previous efforts. The DVD was pretty fucking funny as well.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 22, 2008)

Rusty ?? do you mean Chris ? Unless Mr. Cooley did a guest solo or something, which i somewhat dought 

and I can't wait to here this cd


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 23, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> Rusty ?? do you mean Chris ? Unless Mr. Cooley did a guest solo or something, which i somewhat dought
> 
> and I can't wait to here this cd



Rusty Cooley did all the soloing in one of the instrumentals. It says so in the booklet and I guess Chris is a huge fan of him (is he a student to?).

After listen 2 the awesomeness did kind of wear off, still some good song one there, and it needs to be about 20 minutes longer. I mean common, 35 minutes? I've listened to punk cds _almost_ as long as that


----------



## Doomcreeper (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the album, I like the price of existence more though. I loved the way the sweeps in Never Again sounded!


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2008)

im planning on buying this the tracks up on myspace are pretty good.


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 23, 2008)

Im Split. I think Price... has some more heavy and aggressive elements, and a lot of more fast parts. Awaken is more slow-groowy stuff. I will see them live friday, and i can tell you all how the new tracks work live


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 23, 2008)

I dig it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

From their myspace page: 

*
Oakland, California's extreme metallers All Shall Perish
have parted ways with guitarist Chris Storey. According to the band,
both sides felt it was time due to many long standing internal issues.
All Shall Perish have issued the following statement:

"We will
be doing all upcoming tours and fests! We have an unbelievable
replacement named Jason Richardson. Can't wait to see everyone on the
road! We will be doing a small headliner, the Atticus Clothing tour and
then a ton of major fests in Europe. We have some surprises in store as
well!"*

Man, this Jason dude better be a badass guitarist.


----------



## Eric (Feb 5, 2009)

God dammit. Their new CD is my favorite metal CD ATM.


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, as Rick said, let's hope this guy shreds it up well.


----------



## voiceguitar (Feb 6, 2009)

wo thats fucked... he was a major back bone of that band. Be expecting way different ASP style...


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Feb 6, 2009)

Chris is an amazing guitar player, Im sure he'll be getting into another project soon, the dude has a massive amount of skill. Im expecting All Shall Perish to go through some fairly big changes in songwriting without him. His lead work is incredible, big shoes to fill.


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 6, 2009)

He was great, but i dont know how much of the music he wrote, but it is certain he is a skilled guitarist.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2009)

In all the recent European tours vids I've seen they had Luke Jager from Sleep Terror playing with Chris, anyone know why the other guitarist wasn't on those tours? It would have been awesome if they picked up Luke as a permanent player.

Hopefully this new guy doesn't cause a huge change in their music, I loved Awaken the Dreamers.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 6, 2009)

And from their MySpace Bulletin:

"Fuck offical Press releases  


Guys if you want the offical press release go to lambgoat. I felt you guys needed a special touch as our friends.

Im not going to lie to you...being in a band is fucking hard. We have always compared it to a 5 way polyamorous gay marriage; and if you think you have it hard with your significant other, try having 4 who all are as different as the village people (except we are all actually gay).

Anyways, what im getting at is that there is no easy way to explain this stuff other than its no different than being in a relationship. Somtimes things build up, and sometimes you grow apart. Like some people have said on the comments...we are not breaking up and are still going to shred your faces off live with our
new guitar player who will silence all critics VERY soon  You guys
know we don't write the same record twice, and we weren't going to with chris or anyone. We will cum in your ear pussies soon enough to show you what we mean.


You guys are our life's blood. Without the live show, without you guys supporting us we are nothing, and we owe our existence to you all; I promise we will not disappoint you guys in any way shape or form. If i had any doubt i would not be here. I hate to break it to yall, but there is no real money in this. We all gave up school, loved ones etc to go make music we love on the road for ourselves and anyone else who wanted to come along for the ride.
We love all you guys for supporting us in doing what we love and we will give you back nothing but 666&#37; 

thanks, and we will see you on the roooooaaaaad!"


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> In all the recent European tours vids I've seen they had Luke Jager from Sleep Terror playing with Chris, anyone know why the other guitarist wasn't on those tours? It would have been awesome if they picked up Luke as a permanent player.
> 
> Hopefully this new guy doesn't cause a huge change in their music, I loved Awaken the Dreamers.



Last I remember, Chris had personal issues to deal with so he wasn't on any recent tours.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm I wonder if Chris already has a different project lined up...


----------



## Misanthropy (Feb 6, 2009)

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
man that sucks, dude was a talented shredder.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

Misanthropy said:


> wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> man that sucks, dude was a talented shredder.



Still is. He didn't die


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe going back to Suffokate?


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 ^ I hope so.....they rule so friggin hard.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's Chris's response.

* 
why i left all shall perish
There are a lot of people that want to know why I left all shall perish. Its a long horrible story. All shall perish are very shallow cold people. On our last tour with job for a cowboy, I was informed that all shall perish was talking about having someone else. Behind my back they suggested replacing me with a good friend of mine. This is the main reason. I have put up with too much from them, and I have grown tired of being a part of the band. I worked my ass off over the years and I played a main role in them finding their sound. With the exception of Ben who I really still respect and admire, the rest of the band has crossed my personal boundries to many times. Im sorry to all the fans who are disappointed in this dicision. I will have a big suprise for vey one this year however and all of you will see me on the road befor you know it. 
*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2009)

I cant say i like their music at all, but the guys a great guitarist.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 6, 2009)

Jason Richardson... I think I went to fucking Berklee this guy last summer! He smokes. So hard. 

Unless this is a different Jason Richardson...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2009)

As long as the new guy sounds like Rusty Cooley the band is gonna be fine



Rick said:


> Last I remember, Chris had personal issues to deal with so he wasn't on any recent tours.



Your right, I just watched some of the vids with Luke and they're from Octoberish of last year.


----------



## progmetaldan (Feb 6, 2009)

Speaking of Rusty Cooley, isn't he looking for a second guitarist for Outworld??? Wasn't Chris learning from Rusty???


----------



## Anthony (Feb 6, 2009)

That would be fucking sick!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Here's Chris's response.
> 
> *
> why i left all shall perish
> ...



<<< I know exactly what's going on, but I will let Chris let the secret out.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2009)

Shannon said:


> <<< I know exactly what's going on, but I will let Chris let the secret out.



Does it have anything to do with Sleep Terror? I thought they did a guitar world thing together.



progmetaldan said:


> Speaking of Rusty Cooley, isn't he looking for a second guitarist for Outworld??? Wasn't Chris learning from Rusty???


----------



## Anthony (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, my friend confirmed it! These are some old videos of him.


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like he can fucking shred like hell, impressive


----------



## Anthony (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, and those vids are from 2 years ago.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Shannon said:


> <<< I know exactly what's going on, but I will let Chris let the secret out.



Damn. 

I really want to know.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think he's gonna tell us.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I know he won't.


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Feb 6, 2009)

Dammit. That kinda sucks. I'm glad he's still gonna do something else though. I am anxious to see what this new guy will bring to the table.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 6, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> Speaking of Rusty Cooley, isn't he looking for a second guitarist for Outworld??? Wasn't Chris learning from Rusty???


 
that's exactly what i was thinking of!
oh man... if chris joins outworld... think of the riffage... the dual solos... the stage presence... HOLY SHIT.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 6, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> Speaking of Rusty Cooley, isn't he looking for a second guitarist for Outworld??? Wasn't Chris learning from Rusty???



That would be cool but the latest interviews with Rusty make it seem like Outworld is kind of on the backburner for the time being.


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is really shitty. ASP "was" my favorite band, mostly because they had chris' amazing guitar work. he is my favorite guitarist. this sucks. im just glad i got to see them w/ him playing. It was insane. Im seeing them again next month so i guess ill have to see what this new guy has to offer


----------



## randomshredder (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris is a good friend of mine and I think it's time he moves on to bigger and better things. He has come a VERY long way since he first joined the band...in both technique and musical taste. Chris is a learning machine, so he will have no problem making it on his own or going to another band. I think it's best that this happened, I feel ASP couldn't be stretched any further in style and Chris couldn't limit himself to that type of songwriting anymore.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

^I like your username. 

I'm sure Chris will be back soon.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Feb 9, 2009)

This Jason Richardson kid should be a good replacement at least for this tour. I just asked his band today (I don't know him personally), to play a local show with us in march. And I found out that they can't because he'll be on tour with all shall perish.

Here's his band... They're pretty sweet too

Gallows Hill on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 14, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Does it have anything to do with Sleep Terror? I thought they did a guitar world thing together.



Seems like I actually got something right, from a bulletin Luke Jager posted:


> In some Sleep Terror news (thank god for any of that, right?),
> 
> I've been getting some emails about rumors of Chris Storey (ex-All Shall Perish) joining us on 2nd guitar. Well, it isn't 100&#37; but I will say Chris has got about 4 or 5 songs learned and is working himself into the ground to get it tight and is getting used to this style quickly. On the last ASP tour he sat in the back of the van and backstage everynight practicing himself into a coma with these songs and he's really determined and doing better than any guitarist we've seen attempt learn or play this shit. So, in short.. hopefully that clears up the rumor thing of that. It's a working progress and we'll see what becomes. Me and Dave will be getting in the studio in May/june, more details on that soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely the best show I've been to in a long time. ASP was ridiculous, great interaction with the crowd. They vocalist even let some drunk guy that hopped on stage take over vocals for part of a song and poked fun at him while he was up there. The new guitarist is fucking amazing as well. Great tone, and phrasing. He seemed to have no trouble with any of Chris' parts

Conducting from the Grave was the highlight of the night for me. I've never seen anyone look as happy on stage as the guitar players from that band. Awesome performance and the best band to come out of northern California imo. If you have a chance to check these guys out do it


----------



## Harry (Feb 21, 2009)

It's good to hear the new ASP guitarist is ripping
Sounds like it was an awesome gig man.


----------



## FacelessUnknown (Feb 22, 2009)

Im going tonight.

Woo.


----------



## Rchild7x7 (Feb 25, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! they booted chris storey .. the guy was amazing and one of the main reasons i started listening to ASP, hes nice 2 i met him once with RC


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris and I have been best friends for years and he will get back on his feet soon enough. He has told me several options of what he can do but no reason to let any of those cats out of the bag until they become more solidified. I am glad he quite ASP, I still love the band but from what he has told me, they treated him like garbage and gave him no respect, he wrote a good 75 percent of awaken the dreamers as well so we will see where their sound goes for the next album.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm interested to see what his next step will be.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, it looks like Luke let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


>




I was there! Definitely one of the best shows I've seen Shame the sound quality on that video sucks



Shannon said:


> Well, it looks like Luke let the cat out of the bag.



I'm really stoked to see what they can come up with


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2009)

*excited*


----------



## MikeH (Mar 27, 2009)

Bastard.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

surprising that Bleed From Within weren't given that. congrats dude.


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2009)

no doubt theyl be on it 2

we should have some propperly recorded tracks up soon as my drummers new recording studio is 2/3s of the way built now. The walls were finished last week .

im pretty excited about this as i really enjoy a bit of ASP especially the new album.


----------



## GCM (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd do many terrible things to play with that band..... maybe.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 27, 2009)

That's great news. Congrats!


----------



## petereanima (Mar 27, 2009)

congrats! 


did i mention that we will be supporting ATHEIST in vienna?


----------



## GCM (Mar 27, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

Peter, what is your band called? I want to check them out on MySpace.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 27, 2009)

reanima - www.myspace.com/reanima


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2009)

petereanima said:


> congrats!
> 
> 
> did i mention that we will be supporting ATHEIST in vienna?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't forget us, baby <3


----------



## sami (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome Nick!!!! 



petereanima said:


> reanima - reanima on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Get some cotton balls, cuz your ears are going to bleed to death from the fucking brutality!!


----------



## Giamatti (Mar 29, 2009)

That's sweet man, congrats, I missed ASP the one time they were over here, was in Glasgow ironically. Tear the place up. Where's the gig on?


----------



## Harry (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats man.
It would be a dream for me to open for a band like ASP, such an awesome band.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 30, 2009)

nice, congrats, too bad chris storey isn't playing with them though, he had mad skills, but i'm sure their new recruit is pretty tight too.

and peter, your band is , added you guys


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2009)

indeed id have liked to have seen Chris play but if they have got anyone else who can play his leads/riffs then the guy will destroy also


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> *excited*


 

Grats man - thats some nice work if you can get it.



petereanima said:


> congrats!
> 
> 
> did i mention that we will be supporting ATHEIST in vienna?






Grats to you as well


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Don't forget us, baby <3




dont worry i havent iv not been in the house to get on myspace to check if that guys replied yet but i will txt you later today once i get on it.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 30, 2009)

william93 said:


> and peter, your band is , added you guys



thanks man! 

ooooh yeah, OBSCURA have just been confirmed to the Atheist gig as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

Obscura and Atheist?!

mannnn, nice going!


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2009)

What about you, Stitch? 

Nick, find out why Storey was kicked out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah why was he kicked out?


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> What about you, Stitch?
> 
> Nick, find out why Storey was kicked out.




stitchs band want on this so im trying to facilitate that lol


----------



## shredthelight91 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've heard people saying that they are on their last tour right now. But I havent heard anything from them....


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Apr 14, 2009)

i hope they dont but i could see it happening since chris quit


----------



## MTech (Apr 14, 2009)

As far as I know No. They have a couple tours planned this year linking to the one going on right now. 

Chris quitting wouldn't really be the reasoning on it either.


----------



## Caparison092 (Apr 29, 2009)

SMASHFACE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

only one song up but he showed me more that will be up soon, cool stuff

Smash Face was born in april of 2009 hailing from coast to coast featuring Lorenzo Anttonucci of Sworn Enemy and Chris Storey formerly of All Shall Perish. Smash Face also invited a new secret shredder Sean Swafford from Fairfield California to aid Chris and Lorenzo in smashing some faces with brutally punishing rythmns, over the top guitar shred, and profoundly ignorant antics about life, struggle, and path to domination. This deadly trio has given birth to a new sound, Shred Core


----------



## vgguru39 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the vocals are lame but the leads are pretty cool. Some interesting ideas, although I can hear a lot of Rusty licks in his playing. I kinda feel he should work on his own lead style a little more. Still excellent playing regardless.


----------



## MTech (Apr 29, 2009)

Lorenzo cracks me the fuck up hahahahahahha the quotes in the interlude are him to a T. The guys kidnapped him for a week or so on the last tour and I never laughed so hard in my life at some of the stuff he says/does plus the stories. it sounds very heavy yet tasteful and very musical on the leads, I think this project has a lot of potential can't wait to hear more songs.


----------



## MTech (May 4, 2009)

They just put up a new song FYI.


----------



## Triple7 (May 4, 2009)

Hahahaha, that shit is cool man!

I like the vocals, I mean they aren't outstanding or anything but I dig 'em. Storey is a monster on guitar dude!


----------



## butcheredatbirt (May 4, 2009)

This is absolutely horrendous. I thought it was a joke and then with the second song i realized i was wrong. Fuck this is terrible.


----------



## Meldville (May 5, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2009)

SMASHFACE (NEW SONG UP NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## MTech (May 5, 2009)

I guess not many Sworn Enemy fans around these parts...


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2009)

MTech said:


> I guess not many Sworn Enemy fans around these parts...



I enjoy Sworn Enemy from time to time. I don't have their newest effort but I have the previous 2.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (May 5, 2009)

some awesome guitar playing... agreed about the vocals really sucking though.... they're probably just a joke though. don't think they're meant to be serious heh


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2009)

My band supported all shall perish last night and it was immnese!

Our set went really well squeezed 6 tracks into about 25 - 30 mins (think we may have ran over slightly but a band pulled out so it was cool)

Let it be known though that Jason Richardson (their new guitarist) is a fucking MONSTER!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks i should hopefully be able to post pics once we get them from the photographer


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw these guys on Monday, absolute insanity


----------



## Harry (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome stuff.
Someone's gotta film their new guitarist playing.


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2009)

its hard to film that when your standing like 



meisterjager said:


> Saw these guys on Monday, absolute insanity



i was talking to a guy after we were on who said he was from colchester and that all his friends went to the colchester show the day before. You dont happen to have a friend in glasgow?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry said:


> Awesome stuff.
> Someone's gotta film their new guitarist playing.



He's a fucking mad man.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, we played with them at a festival, met the new guitar guy (looks like a little kid).
he wanted to jam, so i took him to our bus, and we played for a bit......
i gotta get my chops back up!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> yes, we played with them at a festival, met the new guitar guy (looks like a little kid).
> he wanted to jam, so i took him to our bus, and we played for a bit......
> i gotta get my chops back up!



 the dude must be fucking insane.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## cyril v (Jul 15, 2009)

sweet ass guitar as well.


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2009)

indeed i generally fear people rocking JP sigs lol

Live photography Photo Gallery - Photo 30 of 34 by OTZI PHOTOGRAPHY - MySpace Photos

theres a few pics up unfortunatley our photographer seems to have speny a lot of the time on one side of the stage


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 16, 2009)

Ive heard Chris is doing online lessons. Imma hit him up for some soon. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty intense bump


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Last time I spoke with Chris he was telling me about his 35" scale 8 string Ibanez is making him. Sweet!


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 16, 2009)

35"????????????? Dear christ.....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 16, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Last time I spoke with Chris he was telling me about his 35" scale 8 string Ibanez is making him. Sweet!



They're making him a bass?


----------



## Khern (Nov 21, 2009)

My cover of Awaken the Dreamers by All Shall Perish.
Im playing all the Instruments Guitar, Drums, Bass, and Vocals.
I record in my basement on a Tascam DP 02.
It's just audio with a picture.
I used the beginning part from the actual song.
Im 14 and Endorsed by TTM Guitars.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 21, 2009)

you need to turn the vocals down a lot, all I can hear is vocals and hi hat. The guitar work is great for being 14 for sure though. Keep it up.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2009)

TTM guitars, you say? Is that what you have in your avatar? Cause if so... hot damn.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 21, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> you need to turn the vocals down a lot, all I can hear is vocals and hi hat. The guitar work is great for being 14 for sure though. Keep it up.



From what I can tell it's good, but I can't really tell much. I can barely hear the guitars in my studio monitors. Good job playing everything though Just invest in some good headphones or monitors and work on the mix.

EDIT: After watching some of your other vids you have some serious talent man! Good luck in the future.


----------



## Khern (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you, im going to go back and remix it probably tomorrow.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 21, 2009)

Randy said:


> TTM guitars, you say? Is that what you have in your avatar? Cause if so... hot damn.



Definitely search around on here for TTM guitars, they have a pretty bad rep. One of those "USA MADE CUSTOM" companies, that really just assembles (cheap) foreign made parts in the states. Seen some very very very poor reviews. Although I'm sure they can't ALL be bad.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 22, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Definitely search around on here for TTM guitars, they have a pretty bad rep. One of those "USA MADE CUSTOM" companies, that really just assembles (cheap) foreign made parts in the states. Seen some very very very poor reviews. Although I'm sure they can't ALL be bad.



I saw some dude I never heard of from some band I never heard of playing them in Guitar World.


----------



## Khern (Nov 22, 2009)

Your probably thinking of Mark Kendall from Great White.


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 22, 2009)

hiiiii kyle!


----------



## Khern (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, I didn't know you come on here.


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah man i didnt kno you were on here


----------



## Khern (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah lol


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my attempt at this insane solo.....it's not 100% correct as I figured it out by ear and suck at getting the fast stuff haha.



- Travis


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 25, 2009)

The tapping part at the intro sounds a bit off, other than that it sounds fine to me. Well done!


----------



## Tybanez (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a great solo and you did a awesome job! Well played,sir!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Dec 25, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> The tapping part at the intro sounds a bit off, other than that it sounds fine to me. Well done!



Yeah, that part didn't sound completely right to me. I watched a video of Jason playing the solo and tried to get it pretty close.


----------



## Harry (Dec 25, 2009)

Good effort man!
I love that guitar solo, definitely not the typical "feel" solo. Has this awesome, strange "paranoid" feel about it that I love.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 26, 2009)

Excellent job, dude! I was about to do one of my own. I love that solo.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2009)

I commented. Sick playing. 

"Amazing. Perfect technique.There are a few&#65279; things off though. The intro is an all diminished pattern (all minor 3rds) as opposed to some sort of whole tone thing. And the sweeps are 3 string sweeps, completely palm muted.
But like I said, amazing."

I can't play it, but I was a student of Storey. That's how he does it.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it  as always something can be better, but overall it's well done, no doubts


----------



## Tyrant (Dec 26, 2009)

Very cool man. All I know is that I could never do this and never will be able to so cudos to you


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!


Anthony said:


> I commented. Sick playing.
> 
> "Amazing. Perfect technique.There are a few&#65279; things off though. The intro is an all diminished pattern (all minor 3rds) as opposed to some sort of whole tone thing. And the sweeps are 3 string sweeps, completely palm muted.
> But like I said, amazing."
> ...


I don't know any theory so that the minor 3rd thing doesn't really make much sense haha. Would you be able to tab those two parts out please?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 26, 2009)

nicely played


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 26, 2009)

kirkpetrucci said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I don't know any theory so that the minor 3rd thing doesn't really make much sense haha. Would you be able to tab those two parts out please?


 

minor 3rd's is going up 3 notes at a time i think...


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2009)

B: 12-15-18-21

That's what I mean by minor 3rds apart. So, the beginning tapping section is 
12-15-18-21 on the B, E, A, D, G and E strings, but on the high B string it is
13-16-19-22. Of course though, the tuning is Drop B, I just used standard tuning to show the respective strings easier.


The sweeps are tricky because the only finger you move is your 4th. The rest of your fingers stay in place. To keep the strings from ringing, Chris palm mutes the sweep really hard.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Dec 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> B: 12-15-18-21
> 
> That's what I mean by minor 3rds apart. So, the beginning tapping section is
> 12-15-18-21 on the B, E, A, D, G and E strings, but on the high B string it is
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2009)

No problem, your covers are sick.


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 27, 2009)

That was awesome!

I will seriously pay you if you could tab that for me. If not he whole thing maybe just the last quick part.

I also posted a while ago about wanting the balck gold reign solo tabbed. Mine is close but after watching Jasons video on youtube he's playin the string skipped arpeggio part different. Is anyone able to help with the tabs?

I don't have a webcam so I can't upload a video but any help would be awesome!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Dec 27, 2009)

EdgeC said:


> That was awesome!
> 
> I will seriously pay you if you could tab that for me. If not he whole thing maybe just the last quick part.
> 
> ...



I made a thread in the "Theory" section for All Shall Perish tabs and nobody responded. I was looking for a Black Gold Reign and Awaken The Dreamers solo tab.

The note groupings in the first run isn't correct. I also tried to make the sweep part into 3 string sweeps, but the rhythm of it sounds a bit off to me.

http://www.yousendit.com/download/VGlmRFFRcG9KV09Ga1E9PQ


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 27, 2009)

kirkpetrucci said:


> I made a thread in the "Theory" section for All Shall Perish tabs and nobody responded. I was looking for a Black Gold Reign and Awaken The Dreamers solo tab.
> 
> The note groupings in the first run isn't correct. I also tried to make the sweep part into 3 string sweeps, but the rhythm of it sounds a bit off to me.
> 
> YouSendIt: Online File Sharing and collaboration with FTP Replacement - Send Large Files and Email Attachments with Managed File Transfer Solution



Thanks for the tab. Appreciate it so much.

I've been struggling with the Black Gold Reign solo for a while. I don't know if you have seen the video (link below) but it's how i figured out most of it. I just can't seem to get the last fast part to sound right. I'll tab what I have and i'll post it up.


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 29, 2009)

C'mon SS.Org can someone have a crack at some of the runs in the Black Gold Reign Solo above?

I will pay!!

Its the first minor 3rd skipping section and the the last run that I just can't seem to get sounding right.

Anyone?


----------



## ShreddyESP (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude, you're a monster! I've been a fan for quite some time! Threat Signal is THE SHIT!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's my attempt of this solo. I didn't want to tune up, so I shifted the song down 1 1/2 steps. That last run is insane!

Black Gold Reign:


Awaken The Dreamers:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2010)

You are one of the most flawless lead players dude 


*Ross notices his fanboy is showing*


----------



## MikeH (Jan 2, 2010)

So good. So so good.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 2, 2010)

Fucking sweet dude. Haven't heard this song for a good while either.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome!
Great job!


----------



## Mavigh (Jan 2, 2010)

Yehhh man! Nice work!

Was cranking this song out in the car earlier today actually haha


----------



## TraitorsEyes (Jan 2, 2010)

siiiick.


----------



## EdgeC (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesomely good!

Let me have the tab and i'll forever credit you when we our cover of this song at our gigs.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 3, 2010)

That is some awsome playing my man!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, just wow! Sick skills *runs off and practices all night *


----------



## Tybanez (Jan 3, 2010)

Good,very good!!!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SPBY (Jan 4, 2010)

EdgeC said:


> Awesomely good!
> 
> Let me have the tab and i'll forever credit you when we our cover of this song at our gigs.



My friend Adam is the one who tabbed this, his youtube account is retrowheels if you want to contact him. i had the tab but i deleted it a while ago haha, i'm sure he still has it tho, he keeps everything.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job. What pickups sit in that guitar?


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 4, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> Great job. What pickups sit in that guitar?



I have a DiMarzio Blaze in the bridge and a DiMarzio Air Norton in the neck.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2010)

TEE HEE.. look at your soul patch now! Good goatee work dude.

And yes, playing is outstanding as always. Seriously man, you are making us all look bad


----------



## EdgeC (Jan 4, 2010)

SPBY said:


> My friend Adam is the one who tabbed this, his youtube account is retrowheels if you want to contact him. i had the tab but i deleted it a while ago haha, i'm sure he still has it tho, he keeps everything.



Cheers! 

The dude has a step by step on Youtube of how to play it. I can't beleive after all this time i nver found those videos. I got Jason R playing from youtube I don't know why I didn't see it.

Go figure.

I had the last part slightly out but mostly right.

Thanks again.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 5, 2010)

Updated with the solo from Awaken The Dreamers!


----------



## ssskai (Jan 5, 2010)

travis that was amazing work


----------



## SPBY (Jan 5, 2010)

All Shall Perish as some of you may know, are using 8 string guitars on their new album  I'm sort of new (don't post much, looking to change that) and don't know the general consensus on All Shall Perish, but I for one am looking forward to hearing that new album of theirs.

If i'm not mistaken i think that their 8's are custom Sherman guitars and they have switched to using ENGL's (also an awesome switch)

Any thoughts?

EDIT: Sorry for the double-post, i can't seem to figure out how to delete the other one... any help :/


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy shit! All Shall Perish is my fav band  luckily I've been wanting an 8 string anyway, shall get it sometime this year.

Black gold reign is an epiccccc song!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

That's cool, I'd like to hear that.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2010)

Kinda funny, considering how Chris Storey started using an eight string too...


----------



## SPBY (Jan 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kinda funny, considering how Chris Storey started using an eight string too...



didn't know this, but im relatively sure that he was the primary push for their move to 7's, (even tho Ben wrote the majority of their music, or... all of it minus the solos and a few songs haha), and i was wondering what their new album would be like. With 8's my mind is blown.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 6, 2010)

8 strings + asp? wat!?


----------



## TMM (Jan 6, 2010)

I just hope they still sound as good without Chris. This sounds promising, though!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool, good news


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

TMM said:


> I just hope they still sound as good without Chris. This sounds promising, though!



Though people think the songs came from Chris, they did not. Ben Orum was the main writing force (and has always been) behind ASP. It will sound just as good without him, Storey only wrote the solos and a very small portion of the riffs. If anything, it will be just as good if not better (with the transition to 8 strings and the epicness that comes with it). We just have to hope that Jason can shred those 8's like he can 7's, which probably wont be much of a problem.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Jan 6, 2010)

Should be pretty badass to hear. 

When I saw All Shall Perish live last, their new lead guitarist (name escapes me, but i know that he's only 17 or 18 or something ridiculous) was using an ENGL and it sounded sick.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn all these bands make me GAS for an 8 even more so...dammit lol 

I saw them last year in St petersburg and it looked like he was using a Powerball. Cant rem what cab it was i think it was an OS Mesa 4x12. He was using a gorgeous JP7 too. Hes not as good as Christ Storey but he still shreds the living fuck out of anything. 

Im so happy that the writing wont change. Ben Orum is a badass . Hopefully Jason makes it even better.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> Should be pretty badass to hear.
> 
> When I saw All Shall Perish live last, their new lead guitarist (name escapes me, but i know that he's only 17 or 18 or something ridiculous) was using an ENGL and it sounded sick.



Jason Richardson, yeah, he's insane. He's been playing for like 5 years or something and can pull off Chris's solos better than Chris himself (it seems like anyway :/) hate to say it tho haha.



Metalus said:


> Damn all these bands make me GAS for an 8 even more so...dammit lol
> 
> I saw them last year in St petersburg and it looked like he was using a Powerball. Cant rem what cab it was i think it was an OS Mesa 4x12. He was using a gorgeous JP7 too. Hes not as good as Christ Storey but he still shreds the living fuck out of anything.
> 
> Im so happy that the writing wont change. Ben Orum is a badass . Hopefully Jason makes it even better.



one of my favorite bands, even tho i haven't gotten to see them live yet (school and no car...). what makes you say Chris is better than Jason? from the videos i've seen it looks like Jason is a lot cleaner.

Not trying to doubt you, just wondering.


----------



## Magero (Jan 6, 2010)

Considering that ASP went boring album, amazing album, boring album, I'm predicting this album to be amazing. Either that, or they're gonna turn to even thicker shit after their last work. Me thinks the replacement of Chris might benefit them.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how the hell Awaken the Dreamers is boring


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Jason Richardson, yeah, he's insane. He's been playing for like 5 years or something and can pull off Chris's solos better than Chris himself (it seems like anyway :/) hate to say it tho haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At the show, me and a friend (who are huge Storey fans) were paying attention to him mostly throughout the whole show. There were small passages in some of the solos where he didnt play it anywhere near to what Storey played. Not to say it was bad, just that he changed them and we were dissapointed because we were expecting him to do it like they are on the album. He made a few mistakes here and there, but then again nobody is perfect. Maybe he was having a bad day . Im not trying to say he sucks, because i think he is an amazing guitar player, but i guess we were expecting a Chris Storey-esque performance and we didnt really get that

Regardless, I still think he is a badass and im looking forward to what he will bring to ASP.

Does anyone know what 8 strings they r using? How about the tuning?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel like since they tune up on 7s, they might just move to possibly Drop A with an added high.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am very worried about this album with out Chris! =X
In my eyes at least he made the last two just plain awesome, I'm sure this album will still be good stuff though I'll check it out!


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Jan 6, 2010)

all shall perish is awesome! This band live is a giant brick right in your face! Can't wait to hear their new stuff!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 6, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the hell Awaken the Dreamers is boring




It wasn't boring, but IMO it wasn't nearly as good as The Price Of Existence.


----------



## Magero (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure it was boring =P 12 tracks. 6 of them are made of pretty much the exact same combination of "chug chug" and then Chris sweeping over the top. 4 of them are interludes. The other two are actually songs. Compared to TPOE's magnificent 11 tracks of win, it's just a failure in my eyes.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool news. Im going to see them live January 29th, for the first time


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 6, 2010)

Magero said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it was boring =P 12 tracks. 6 of them are made of pretty much the exact same combination of "chug chug" and then Chris sweeping over the top. 4 of them are interludes. The other two are actually songs. Compared to TPOE's magnificent 11 tracks of win, it's just a failure in my eyes.




Yea that's true, a bunch of them were pretty much exactly the same, and there was an abundance of interludes.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 6, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Though people think the songs came from Chris, they did not. Ben Orum was the main writing force (and has always been) behind ASP. It will sound just as good without him, Storey only wrote the solos and a very small portion of the riffs. If anything, it will be just as good if not better (with the transition to 8 strings and the epicness that comes with it). We just have to hope that Jason can shred those 8's like he can 7's, which probably wont be much of a problem.



Where did you hear that from? I heard the total opposite... that Chris wrote probably a good 80% of Awaken The Dreamers...


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 6, 2010)

Since there's a fair ammount of talk about him already, here's a couple videos of Jason Rishardson playing some ASP 





The man can play!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> It wasn't boring, but IMO it wasn't nearly as good as The Price Of Existence.



Fail. 

The Price of Existence = Mostly boring metalcore that I didn't really care about, with a few cool solos here and there.

Awaken The Dreamers = Hey, there's actually some pretty damn cool music on this album. Overall quality of writing is way above their previous albums.

We'll see though. I know Jason Richardson is big into Dream Theater and various prog metal bands, so hopefully he will contribute to the writing in a big way, since it seems like the rest of the band are only into generic metalcore.

I don't know about the switch to 8 strings though. It seems a bunch of metalcore bands are starting to switch over to 8 strings now... seems to be a growing fad. Writing good, creative music is more important than adding more strings just for the hell of it. I'll withhold judgement until I hear some of the music they come up with though... 

It doesn't surprise me that Chris would use 8 strings, since Rusty Cooley is his good friend and guitar mentor and he uses both 7 and 8 strings. So, Chris is probably doing the same... If so, All Shall Perish might just be following in his footsteps to "keep up"... (which is stupid, IMO)


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Fail.
> 
> The Price of Existence = Mostly boring metalcore that I didn't really care about, with a few cool solos here and there.
> 
> ...




Dude you've got to be kidding, Awaken The Dreamers had no diversity at all. Most of the songs sounded the same, a bunch of chugs with sweeps over them, and they were even structured the same way. The amount of interludes took away from there being more interesting songs, in which there were only 2 or 3. I'm not saying the album was horrible or anything but it certainly wasn't anything refreshing or new.

The Price Of Existence on the other hand was quite diverse and I'm pretty sure that none of the songs shared a similar structure to each other. This was an album where not every song was either an interlude or a breakdown with leads over it. When this album came out there wasn't really anything that sounded like it IMO. Most boring metalcore album??? Really 

It's not even "metalcore"

At least we agree on Richardson though, I do have high hopes for him


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Dude you've got to be kidding, Awaken The Dreamers had no diversity at all. Most of the songs sounded the same, a bunch of chugs with sweeps over them, and they were even structured the same way. The amount of interludes took away from there being more interesting songs, in which there were only 2 or 3. I'm not saying the album was horrible or anything but it certainly wasn't anything refreshing or new.
> 
> The Price Of Existence on the other hand was quite diverse and I'm pretty sure that none of the songs shared a similar structure to each other. This was an album where not every song was either an interlude or a breakdown with leads over it. When this album came out there wasn't really anything that sounded like it IMO. Most boring metalcore album??? Really
> 
> ...



I disagree big time. To be blunt, I think The Price of Existence flat out sucks in comparison to Awaken The Dreamers. I didn't care about All Shall Perish at all until Awaken The Dreamers came out... I like the interludes and I like the shred. Awaken The Dreamers had a certain melodic flare to it that gave them some uniqueness and kept them away from being just another so-so metalcore band with death metal influences.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> It wasn't boring, but IMO it wasn't nearly as good as The Price Of Existence.



I thought that TPOE was just plain brutal, it was a good album, good diversity throughout the songs, but they said in an interview that they're going for a different sound on every new album they make, which is why ATD had a different sound. I didn't think that ATD was boring by any means, and i could pick out each song, but to each his own.




Lasik124 said:


> I am very worried about this album with out Chris! =X
> In my eyes at least he made the last two just plain awesome, I'm sure this album will still be good stuff though I'll check it out!



Read one of my other posts, Chris wasn't a big part of the writing process (except for his solos of course)



Metalus said:


> At the show, me and a friend (who are huge Storey fans) were paying attention to him mostly throughout the whole show. There were small passages in some of the solos where he didnt play it anywhere near to what Storey played.
> 
> Does anyone know what 8 strings they r using? How about the tuning?



Yeah, Jason changed up some of Chris's solos, he plays them right, he just didn't want to follow Chris exactly and wanted to show that he can play guitar well and not just follow someone else, is what i'd guess.

And, if i'm not mistaken i heard that they will be using Custom Sherman's 



JoshuaLogan said:


> Where did you hear that from? I heard the total opposite... that Chris wrote probably a good 80% of Awaken The Dreamers...



I've read almost every news piece i can about them and seen a lot of video (including Stories From The Road), and Ben Orum is the writing genius, Chris wrote solos, and a few riffs from a few songs (granted he added some good stuff to the band), but Ben was still the main writer.

*NOTE: PEOPLE, DON'T TURN THIS INTO A FIGHT OVER WHICH ALBUM IS BETTER. STATE YOUR OPINION, AND BE DONE WITH IT, DON'T ARGUE PLEASE.*


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Fail.
> 
> The Price of Existence = Mostly boring metalcore that I didn't really care about, with a few cool solos here and there.
> 
> ...


 
I support this post 100%


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I disagree big time. To be blunt, I think The Price of Existence flat out sucks in comparison to Awaken The Dreamers. I didn't care about All Shall Perish at all until Awaken The Dreamers came out... I like the interludes and I like the shred. Awaken The Dreamers had a certain melodic flare to it that gave them some uniqueness and kept them away from being just another so-so metalcore band with death metal influences.




Sounds good bro, they are all just opinions anyway, they put on a hell of a live show though, no matter what material they are playing


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, choosing between those two albums is like choosing the favorite between my two kids. By that, of course, I mean I would obviously take the better looking, smarter, wittier, more successful kid, and therefore I choose Awaken the Dreamers 


Just kidding. They're both incredible in their own way.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to see if Jason will influence the writing process in any way. He's obviously good, but i'm not sure if he'll actually add anything to what Ben writes besides solos. I guess time will tell.


----------



## jsousa (Jan 6, 2010)

cool news, if its actually true. also, strongly doubt they are playing sherman guitars.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

jsousa said:


> cool news, if its actually true. also, strongly doubt they are playing sherman guitars.



I could be wrong, but i did read somewhere that sherman was making some guitars for "all shall perish"

Also, they are apparently going by the tech-death genre now, i hope this album will be as insane as i'm thinking it will be


----------



## jsousa (Jan 6, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I could be wrong, but i did read somewhere that sherman was making some guitars for "all shall perish"



where?


----------



## Caparison092 (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason just quit all shall perish and joined born of orsiris, even says on his myspace


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

Caparison092 said:


> Jason just quit all shall perish and joined born of orsiris, even says on his myspace



that's fucking nuts if it's true. their official facebook/myspace page still has "Jason Richardson" listed as lead guitar and they just updated it. Jason's myspace does say he plays for Born of Osiris and doesn't mention ASP, so i dont know what's going on.



jsousa said:


> where?



somewhere, i forget sorry :/


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 6, 2010)

Caparison092 said:


> Jason just quit all shall perish and joined born of orsiris, even says on his myspace



Fifty bucks says ASP ceases to be a band as of now because of this! Any takers?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> Fifty bucks says ASP ceases to be a band as of now because of this! Any takers?



I wouldn't bet on it, especially if Ben is the one writing the majority of the tunes. There are just as competent lead players out there.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I wouldn't bet on it, especially if Ben is the one writing the majority of the tunes. There are just as competent lead players out there.



this, i'm guessing that Jason is just going to finish the album with them and they move on to Born Of Osiris :/. I wonder how the touring would work in this situation though...


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 6, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I wouldn't bet on it, especially if Ben is the one writing the majority of the tunes. There are just as competent lead players out there.



True. But I just have a gut feeling that they are getting tired of the grind of being in a band and of trying to find a replacement guitarist. Seems about that time when they decide they want to "move on in their lives" and we all know the good things never last!

It also seems a little suspect that Jason would quit a seemingly more established and more popular band in ASP when things seemed to be going well, and join BOO (though they are still pretty popular).


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm regardless what happens to Jason with ASP, I look forward to ASP. I really enjoyed TPOE and there are plenty of good songs on there that pulled me into listening to them. ATD is a great album and shows a step up in songwriting / shredding and I would look forward to a mix of the two on the new album or something new and fresh \m/

They are amazing live and I've seen them twice... with Jason not Storey, and I like how he mixes up the solos and just doesn't copy previous ones. Every member of the band contributes. The bassist is awesome and the vocals were spot on both times I saw them.


----------



## ShredderJohnson (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an 8 string ESP-FM418 that is for sale!
I just dig my 7 strings too much!


----------



## TMM (Jan 7, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Though people think the songs came from Chris, they did not. Ben Orum was the main writing force (and has always been) behind ASP. It will sound just as good without him, Storey only wrote the solos and a very small portion of the riffs...



Yeah, I knew that... I'm just saying, I don't know for everyone else, but for me, it was Chris's solos that put ASP over the top from being a decent metal / death - core band to being one of my favorites to listen to, especially on ATD. What other band out there in this genre (or close to it) has this level of songwriting, musicianship, and awesome shred all in one song, let alone a whole album? ASP even says something to this effect themselves in the Bio section of their web page.



SPBY said:


> Read one of my other posts, Chris wasn't a big part of the writing process (except for his solos of course)



But, IMO, that's everything that made it interesting.



Caparison092 said:


> Jason just quit all shall perish and joined born of orsiris, even says on his myspace



Wow, that seems so counter-productive. Quitting a creative, seemingly on-the-rise, awesome band for the AC/DC of metalcore (ie. every song sounds the same).



mattofvengeance said:


> I wouldn't bet on it, especially if Ben is the one writing the majority of the tunes. There are just as competent lead players out there.



+1 to this, and a fair amount of them are more interesting to listen to.


----------



## Magero (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm totally cool with people liking ATD. I mean, it's not a "bad" album, I just think that after they went from HMR to TPOE, I was expecting this huge amazing epic masterpiece of deathcore, and I got a bunch of "dun dun... dun dun... WIDDLYWIDDLYWIDDLYWIDDLY" crap. Surprised Jason left, wonder what ASP will do... Doubt they'll break up, still got 4 of the original members.


----------



## Harry (Jan 7, 2010)

For me personally, Awaken the Dreamers was the first album from the deathcore genre I heard that made me realize I could take the genre seriously. I used to just assume deathcore was watered down death metal.
I heard ATD and my thoughts changed completely. Amazing musicianship and well written songs (IMO anyway).

Anyway, back on topic, I believe ASP to be a band committed to pushing themselves within the genre and doing new things, so I look forward to what they do with 8 strings.


----------



## Magero (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't even consider it deathcore tbh. Stabbing to Purge Dissimulation or whatever is about the only deathcore song on the album hahaha. But hey, that's not what we're here to discuss. I'm eager to see where they go without Jason and WITH 8-strings, but my hopes aren't too high anymore haha. Still, if it means they can tour Australia again so I can actually see them this time, I'm down for it.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant seem to find a website that tells me why he isn't with them anymore. all the websites I've tried didn't seem legitimate enough and i got 3 or 4 different answers from them. Serious answers only please i know this is old news but i just got back into them and i want to know what happened.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 21, 2010)

The rumor is he's getting back with them, so I'm guessing it wasn't too serious of an issue.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awesome! but if it wasn't serious then why has it been like a year before he came back? The world will never know...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a million and one reasons why someone wouldn't be in a band, but still be on good terms. Perhaps it had to do with the stress of touring.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Apr 21, 2010)

That's true, thanks for the hope man! hopefully he does go back and this new douche bag can leave.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it was because he wanted to expand ASP's musicality but they weren't having it. Again, that's what *I* thought.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would that be a reason to fire him? they could have just said no, and ended it there. or maybe he pushed that to much and they got sick of it? Again the world will never know...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard it was because of personal issues with members of the band. I've also heard that all the members of the band (Chris included) can come off as complete assholes so that may have something to do with it 



Itsmychapel said:


> That's true, thanks for the hope man! hopefully he does go back and this new douche bag can leave.



New douchebag?

The "new" guy is some 17 year old kid that now plays for Born of Osiris. He's really fucking good too


----------



## Itsmychapel (Apr 21, 2010)

ahh yeah i didnt realize he was the new kid for boo, nevermind. i saw a similiarity in name but brushed it off. but honestly Matt Pantelis was awesome and i haven't seen much of this kid yet. hopefully more good can come out of this than bad


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (May 12, 2010)

Opinion: I don't like them. Just too generic. and the live show...
not good. Especially when they're on tour and getting shown up by after the burial.

8 strings? I'd like to see what they do. but I don't care really.


----------



## Sid_MH400NT (May 13, 2010)

Hey man. Yeah, I heard about ASP using the 8's. The new album is gonna be sick! Also, for anyone who doesn't already know, Chris Storey WILL be with them on the next two tours, so make sure you guys see them on their way around. Chris is without doubt one of the best guitarists I've known, and ASP are coming to my town in September!!!! Oh yeah!!!! Also, I have lesson's with Chris, and I really recomend people to book with him, he definately knows his stuff fellas


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 13, 2010)

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> Opinion: I don't like them. Just too generic. and the live show...
> not good. Especially when they're on tour and getting shown up by after the burial.
> 
> 8 strings? I'd like to see what they do. but I don't care really.









And I think All Shall Perish is anything but generic, but whatever.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 13, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I thought that TPOE was just plain brutal, it was a good album, good diversity throughout the songs, but they said in an interview that they're going for a different sound on every new album they make, which is why ATD had a different sound. I didn't think that ATD was boring by any means, and i could pick out each song, but to each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with your first statement, both are good in totally different ways. i personally favor ATD more but thats just me.

This is where you are truly truly wrong. everyone knows tabloids lie their ass off to make interesting stories, and giving Chris even more credit to make him seem that much of a betetr guitarist wouldnt be fun for them so they said Ben wrote the music, but really chris did. Even chris himself has told me this (numeruos time) and hates how Ben gets the credit. 


I dont know anything about the 8's but itd be sick. but from what ive seen theyre gonna use 7's just as much as before.

my opinions (and facts) have been stated


----------



## King Ian (Jun 8, 2010)

All Shall Perish said:


> Add our new guitarist Francesco Artusato! He is completely new to Facebook so please give him a warm welcome!



Pretty interesting guy. Very progy, should mix interestingly with the other musicians in ASP.

Francesco Artusato Music on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Francesco Artusato Web Site

I'm definitely looking forward to this new album if they can integrate the 8 strings well, and this guy?! This album could be INSANE!


----------



## Metalus (Jun 8, 2010)

Is he permanent?


----------



## Harry (Jun 8, 2010)

This guy is pretty good, no doubt, but this guy, and the last guy that replaced Chris Storey, Jason Richardson, made me realize why I always thought Chris was just such a sick guitarist.
Not only could he fucking shred like a bad muthafucker, but his vibrato was just fucking insane. His vibrato would always add so much fire and passion to his solos.
I saw the videos of Richardson play ASP stuff after Chris left and just wasn't the same.
Not because it wasn't Chris, but his vibrato just wasn't that great at all 
And this new guy, fuck yeah he can shred his ass off, but his style of vibrato just doesn't do it for me, just doesn't have that wide and super firey and intense style that Chris had.
I would just love it if they got Chris back on guitars


----------



## Metalus (Jun 8, 2010)

Harry said:


> This guy is pretty good, no doubt, but this guy, and the last guy that replaced Chris Storey, Jason Richardson, made me realize why I always thought Chris was just such a sick guitarist.
> Not only could he fucking shred like a bad muthafucker, but his vibrato was just fucking insane. His vibrato would always add so much fire and passion to his solos.
> I saw the videos of Richardson play ASP stuff after Chris left and just wasn't the same.
> Not because it wasn't Chris, but his vibrato just wasn't that great at all
> ...



Same here man. I think that Storey seems like sometimes hes trying WAY too hard to be Rusty Cooley, but in general he is still an INCREDIBLE guitarist. When I saw ASP last year in Tampa, I was very dissapointed on how he played Storey's solos. There were parts where he skipped some stuff and other parts where it looked like he couldnt play it at all .


----------



## Harry (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually don't think Storey is that similar to Cooley.
Yeah he plays just as fast when he wants too and takes some influence from Rusty, but I think he (Chris) has vastly better note choice, better phrasing and his vibrato is way more controlled compared to Rusty's vibrato which at times is great and other times just isn't on the money.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, you can definitely tell that Chris was taught by and takes influence from Rusty, but he's definitely got better phrasing, note selection, vibrato and sense of melody. The thing that really worries me is that they've got a new drummer too and are going through members like crazy. With such an influx of new members, it makes me wonder if they can maintain their head and shoulders lead above the other bands of their genre. I adore this band, and it would really make me sad if they were to fold like a lawnchair.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jun 8, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, you can definitely tell that Chris was taught by and takes influence from Rusty, but he's definitely got better phrasing, note selection, vibrato and sense of melody. The thing that really worries me is that they've got a new drummer too and are going through members like crazy. With such an influx of new members, it makes me wonder if they can maintain their head and shoulders lead above the other bands of their genre. I adore this band, and it would really make me sad if they were to fold like a lawnchair.



I think it's pretty safe to say that no matter who they have, their new music is going to be way different, considering that Chris wrote the majority of their material.


----------



## 7thdimension (Jun 8, 2010)

hmmm i dunno, i think itll be a good, a new guitarist or any other member for that matter always brings a new voice to a band. It just sucks when they alter what made you fall in love with them from the start. But chris storey wasnt all shall perish. I agree with all of you that he was DISGUSTING with a guitar, but all of A.S.P's members are talented as hell and im sure are ready to kill on the next album.


----------



## XxXPete (Jun 8, 2010)

This guys stuff sounds killer!...Not to take away from CHRIS S..Since he's a bro of mine here in VEGAS!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 8, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, you can definitely tell that Chris was taught by and takes influence from Rusty, but he's definitely got better phrasing, note selection, vibrato and sense of melody. The thing that really worries me is that they've got a new drummer too and are going through members like crazy. With such an influx of new members, it makes me wonder if they can maintain their head and shoulders lead above the other bands of their genre. I adore this band, and it would really make me sad if they were to fold like a lawnchair.



The new drummer bit is what scares me most. You can't listen to There is No Business to be Done on a Dead Planet and tell me just anyone could write that shit.

I freakin' loved the dude's style.


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Jun 8, 2010)

This guy sounds pretty good!

From what I heard is that Chris Storey was kinda a jerk and ASP couldn't really stand him anymore. You can be great at guitar but if nobody likes you it is hard to be in a band. I know right after ASP he asked a few guitarist if they wanted to play in a band with him (including my teacher).

Sometimes humility and teamwork really is more important that having one great player in your band.

Please anybody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 8, 2010)

Sean Babiniec said:


> This guy sounds pretty good!
> 
> From what I heard is that Chris Storey was kinda a jerk and ASP couldn't really stand him anymore. You can be great at guitar but if nobody likes you it is hard to be in a band. I know right after ASP he asked a few guitarist if they wanted to play in a band with him (including my teacher).
> 
> ...



i heard quite the opposite, i remeber chris saying that the guys in ASP treated him badly and was getting someone behind his back


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Jun 8, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i heard quite the opposite, i remeber chris saying that the guys in ASP treated him badly and was getting someone behind his back




Yeah I could be wrong. There is probably a lot of he said she said stuff going on. Either way he shreds but this new guy has a style of his own as well.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

> And this new guy, fuck yeah he can shred his ass off, but his style of vibrato just doesn't do it for me, just doesn't have that wide and super firey and intense style that Chris had.
> I would just love it if they got Chris back on guitars



I agree with you there that it'd be awesome to see him back in the band, he's a great player, an awesome guy and a really good teacher. I took lessons from him for a few months via skype but had to quit due to lack of funds. I remember the first time I saw ASP when they were support for Job For A Cowboy on their headlining tour, I met up with Chris and he hung out with me and my friends and had a few beers before it was time for him to go backstage and warm up and even after their set he came out and thanked us for coming out to the show and hanging out... like I said really awesome guy.


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Jun 8, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I agree with you there that it'd be awesome to see him back in the band, he's a great player, an awesome guy and a really good teacher. I took lessons from him for a few months via skype but had to quit due to lack of funds. I remember the first time I saw ASP when they were support for Job For A Cowboy on their headlining tour, I met up with Chris and he hung out with me and my friends and had a few beers before it was time for him to go backstage and warm up and even after their set he came out and thanked us for coming out to the show and hanging out... like I said really awesome guy.




Thats really good to hear. Guess my sources were incorrect


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

> Thats really good to hear. Guess my sources were incorrect



Yeah man I also forgot to mention is that that's the tour they did when Luke Jaeger from Sleep Terror filled in for Ben Orum and him and Chris did a shred off on stage... it was totally fucking awesome. I can also say that I've seen ASP with Jason on guitar (last summer when they toured with August Burns Red) and eventhough they put on a great show is that it just didn't feel or sound the same without Chris. I also don't know if you've checked out his new project with Sean Swafford called Smashface with Lorenzo Antonucci (formely of Sworn Enemy) on vocals... pretty good stuff minus Lorenzo's vocals which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Is he permanent?



He is the touring guitarist.


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 23, 2010)

Who knows what Ibanez Francesco from ASP is using on the Summer Slaughter tour? Looks like a 7 string rg2ex1 (black, fully bound, fixed bridge, etc) but I can't figure out what model it actually is.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2010)

RGA7? 






RG7EXFX?


----------



## AusTexCap (Jul 23, 2010)

RGA7 looks correct. I can't remember if it was flat or arched though.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 23, 2010)

how come i never seen that RG7EXFX before.. god thats thing is shmecksie

Damn Japanese exclusives.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 23, 2010)

^+1


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

All Shall Perish just posted this pre-production video on facebook not long ago, song sounds pretty good and is one of the few songs on the new album that features an 8 string, check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JETU2EYNBIY


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2011)

8 strings... seriously? I would've thought the bangwagon was full by now.

Sarcasm aside, I'm glad that the instrument is being treated with legitimacy, if it gets the same recognition that 7 strings get I will be a happy man.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

> 8 strings... seriously? I would've thought the bangwagon was full by now.
> 
> Sarcasm aside, I'm glad that the instrument is being treated with legitimacy, if it gets the same recognition that 7 strings get I will be a happy man.



It looks like they are trying to use all 8 strings and aren't just using the low string(s). It also seems that with this song they've gone for a simpler, "less is more" feel cutting out a lot of the wankery, also the solo section was pretty nice and still had that All Shall Perish feel to it.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill just say it before anyone else does. But I miss Chris.
I'm honestly less interested in this album since he wrote most of the last.
I'll however still check it out of course, but my expectations aren't high.
Guess we shall see


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

Lasik124 said:


> Ill just say it before anyone else does. But I miss Chris.
> I'm honestly less interested in this album since he wrote most of the last.
> I'll however still check it out of course, but my expectations aren't high.
> Guess we shall see



While I agree that Chris Storey was a quite the creative and driving force of the band is that I'm not going to count out Francesco (the new guy), he seems to know his stuff and the band obviously feels that he's the right man for the job and I'm just as eager to hear what he can do as I would be if Chris was still in the band.


----------



## Tree (Jan 24, 2011)

The lead section was cool, but the rest of it kinda bored me  I'll still be checking this out regardless.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

Tree said:


> The lead section was cool, but the rest of it kinda bored me  I'll still be checking this out regardless.



Keep in mind that this is a Pre-Production video so the song isn't complete so that may be the reason it sounds kinda "meh" right now.


----------



## Tree (Jan 24, 2011)

That may be true and all (and I do hope that this song, as well as the others, are as kick ass as Awaken the Dreamers) but I'm really just not a fan of the riffing. In this specific clip anyway.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

Tree said:


> That may be true and all (and I do hope that this song, as well as the others, are as kick ass as Awaken the Dreamers) but I'm really just not a fan of the riffing. In this specific clip anyway.




I agree that the riffing in this clip was kinda "meh" but I'm not going to base an opinion on how I think the new album is going to sound from what I've seen/heard in this clip.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2011)

Why does he have to be part of a bandwagon because he's using an 8? God forbid 8s get more popular and become more widely available.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Why does he have to be part of a bandwagon because he's using an 8? God forbid 8s get more popular and become more widely available.



According to the band is that this song is 1 of 5 that will feature an 8 string on the new album.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounded okay, but too much breakdown.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> According to the band is that this song is 1 of 5 that will feature an 8 string on the new album.



Yeah, I read that. I don't understand why everyone pigeonholes those who are starting to venture into 8s as "trendy", though. I think it's awesome that bands as commercial as ASP, Suicide Silence, Whitechapel, etc. use 8s. This way kids see them and have more of a demand for them. This way companies will push to have more extended range guitars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Why does he have to be part of a bandwagon because he's using an 8? God forbid 8s get more popular and become more widely available.



Read my post again please 

If your point still stands then read on... 

A lot of Deathcore bands have started using 8 strings. Whitechapel, The Acacia Strain, Suicide Silence, Ion Dissonance (not really Deathcore but Minus The Herd was kind of Deathcore), War From A Harlot's Mouth and now All Shall Perish...

That's all I can think of right now, but it's definitely become a trend that more and more bands are picking up on. Please, by all means correct me if I'm wrong, but this is textbook bandwagoning. The bands that I can think of that haven't done it (yet) are Emmure, Despised Icon, Oceano, Winds of Plague and a few others that people would probably argue aren't Deathcore, so it's fair to say that a lot of bands within Deathcore have started using 8 strings.

Like I said in my post though, the first sentence was meant sarcastically (the context I used was about 50% serious) and I then went on to say that I advocate the use of 8 strings as regardless of how it gets recognition, a new (bone pick if you like) and exciting instrument is being treated with legitimacy, which gets two thumbs up from me


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2011)

...This is what I get for not reading entire posts.


----------



## Lon (Jan 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ... are Emmure, Despised..



Emmure have 8 String Songs on their new album, sorry to supply more bandwaggoning!

ad threadum: sick, totally different and yet somehow familiar, i will definately give the album a fair chance although im a bit of a chris storey whore, i really dig his playing


ad bandwaggonigum: i think this is a typical thing of "stepping it up", you always have to step up something to be able to stand out of the crowd, first it was the downtuned 7s for the sinister sounding chords and breakdowns (whitechapel) then after the burial came... i really do not see meshuggah as an equally big influence on downtunecore than ATB, and for example job for a cowboy tuned back up to D standard and they stepped up their songwriting and speed.... i think its not so much bandwaggoning as natural progression, AND i think ben orum has bin listed as 2228 player on the ibanez page for years


----------



## Cure for optimism (Jan 24, 2011)

couldve lived without them using 8s but we all shall see...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

Whether it be 6, 7, or 8 strings I'll still check it out and probably enjoy it. If they keep a forward progression going from album to album then I'm sure this album will definitely deliver, also I'm sure they'll do the 8 string justice.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 25, 2011)

All Shall Perish along with Darkest Hour just aren't the same anymore without there old guitarists. I just can't get into it as much. Chances are I'll enjoy this album, but not to the extent I would if Chris were playing on it.

Not to saying there new guitarist isnt as technically good ( which I know he is, dude shreds.) I just loved his style.


----------



## otop (Jan 25, 2011)

Im looking forward to this album, although what ever happened to riffs sounding heavy in standard tuning. Seems to me like all these bands are making up for the lack of creativity with lower tunings.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2011)

I might actually get this, I found the old material was pretty boring, and I wasn't a fan of Chris at all. It's good that the 8 string is being used as an 8 string, not just a chug machine.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

Year is just getting better.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of ASP really but I enjoyed the track for what it was (pre production, no bass etc) so I will keep an ear out for it...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 25, 2011)

DVRP said:


> All Shall Perish along with Darkest Hour just aren't the same anymore without there old guitarists. I just can't get into it as much. Chances are I'll enjoy this album, but not to the extent I would if Chris were playing on it.
> 
> Not to saying there new guitarist isnt as technically good ( which I know he is, dude shreds.) I just loved his style.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## baboisking (Jan 25, 2011)

Lon said:


> Emmure have 8 String Songs on their new album, sorry to supply more bandwaggoning!



They use 7's tune very low.


----------



## Joose (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't see why bands are starting to catch shit for using 8's. They're getting cheaper, more brands are making them, etc. Just how it works. At one point, 7's were in the same position.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 25, 2011)

baboisking said:


> They use 7's tune very low.



I think they were referring to the new album that comes out in a few months, I could be wrong though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 25, 2011)

Who gives a rat's ass how many strings a band uses? If the material is solid, I couldn't care less how many strings they use.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 25, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Who gives a rat's ass how many strings a band uses? If the material is solid, I couldn't care less how many strings they use.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 25, 2011)

I still love All Shall Perish to death. Can't wait for this new album.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The bands that I can think of that haven't done it (yet) are... Despised Icon



It's sad to say but DI is dead man 
They wont be using 8's ever. Nor 7's. Hell they stuck with 6's and are as deathcore as they come. 


Regardless of Chris being gone from ASP and being the driving force of the last album, I'm still excited to see what the new ASP lineup has to offer. 
I can get enough Chris playing for my ears when Smashface comes around with their ful length (And when Chris gives me more mixed songs to listen to  )


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 26, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> It's sad to say but DI is dead man
> They wont be using 8's ever. Nor 7's. Hell they stuck with 6's and are as deathcore as they come.
> 
> 
> ...



I am sad that DI is no more, I loved those guys but at least I can say that I had the pleasure of seeing them twice before they called it quits.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 26, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I am sad that DI is no more, I loved those guys but at least I can say that I had the pleasure of seeing them twice before they called it quits.


 
I saw em once. Last stop in my area before they broke up. It was like.. 3rd to last show in the US too. Fuckign amazing live.


BUT BACK ON TOPIC!

I watched this vid again last night. Most of the guitar work seems rather simple besides the leads which i cant really hear all that well. Either way there's not much to judge until the album drops.


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 27, 2011)

boring.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 27, 2011)

They said this album was going to be more like their old stuff..... simpler and "more heavy"..... I don't think I'm going to like it anywhere near as much as Awaken the Dreamers...


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully it will be closer to "The Price Of Existence", I love that album.


----------



## mindlessgrind (Jan 27, 2011)

I cant even describe how much i dislike this
they need insane solos!!..well at-least more of them 

thats the whole reason i listend to the band..

i never cared for ASP when they where playing songs from herding the brainwashed

and i am sure its safe to say that allot of ppl didn't discover them till eradication 

so why would they backtrack to primitive death-core

when they should be trying to upstage there work on awaken the dreamers


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> Hopefully it will be closer to "The Price Of Existence", I love that album.



Dude. Yes.

So far, I like what I'm hearing. Imagining it with vocals over top of it and some more layering, this will sound pretty sick.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 27, 2011)

mindlessgrind said:


> I cant even describe how much i dislike this
> they need insane solos!!..well at-least more of them
> 
> thats the whole reason i listend to the band..
> ...



I seriously doubt they are going to backtrack that far into their catalog seeing as how they've progressed in big ways from album to album. My interpretation of them "making it simpler" is that the arrangements themselves will be a little less complicated and easier to follow, while still having awesome fills, leads and solos.


----------



## mindlessgrind (Jan 28, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I seriously doubt they are going to backtrack that far into their catalog seeing as how they've progressed in big ways from album to album. My interpretation of them "making it simpler" is that the arrangements themselves will be a little less complicated and easier to follow, while still having awesome fills, leads and solos.



yeah.. your probably right

cuz i really HATED herding the brainwashed 
and i doubt the newest guitarist would be content with mindless chugging


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 28, 2011)

...And the age of 8 strings has dawned upon us.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 28, 2011)

Gotta love there sense of humours.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 28, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I love this band so much. That ruled.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish they would post a guitar pre-pro video though.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love bands that are actually fun and have fun.

Killswitch Engage, The Acacia Strain, and apparently these guys.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2011)

I would've liked to hear more music in this..


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Treeunit212 said:


> I love bands that are actually fun and have fun.
> 
> Killswitch Engage, The Acacia Strain, and apparently these guys.



...but...



vhmetalx said:


> I would've liked to hear more music in this..



I agree both ways.


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 29, 2011)

I'M THE KING COBRA TSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Funny but would have liked to hear some stuff


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jan 29, 2011)

......... satan, LOL !!


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 29, 2011)

Treeunit212 said:


> I love bands that are actually fun and have fun.
> 
> Killswitch Engage, The Acacia Strain, and apparently these guys.


 
Check out Protest The Hero's studio updates. They're hilarious.

Same goes for Unearth.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Check out Protest The Hero's studio updates. They're hilarious.
> 
> Same goes for Unearth.



I was just about to say this. These bands do the same shit, and its cool, but All Shall Perish gets crucified for it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 29, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I was just about to say this. These bands do the same shit, and its cool, but All Shall Perish gets crucified for it.


 
Well, there was some guitar playing and vocal recording in both of the aforementioned band's updates.


----------



## Volsung (Jan 29, 2011)

Ericbrujo said:


> ......... satan, LOL !!



This


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Check out Protest The Hero's studio updates. They're hilarious.
> 
> Same goes for Unearth.



Ah yes. How could I forget Protest the Hero?


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Jan 30, 2011)

i thought the new drummer was 'edge


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 30, 2011)

Abbath sure looks younger.


----------



## clouds (Jan 30, 2011)

Hahaha, epic lols @ mocking Gaahl. Looking forward to this new stuff, even if ATD was a bit of a disappointment for me.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 30, 2011)

DANiMALxMD said:


> i thought the new drummer was 'edge




Haha...He was WAS when he joined ASP... No more more explanation needed


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 30, 2011)

I love the Gaahl reference. Other than thought, found it kinda meh.


----------



## adamp (Jan 30, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Check out Protest The Hero's studio updates. They're hilarious.
> 
> Same goes for Unearth.



Also have to check out the black dahlia murders dvd "majesty". Those guys are hilarious.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 30, 2011)

The All Shall Perish guys are funny as hell


----------



## DVRP (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man....get stoked


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Feb 4, 2011)

After seeing Francesco shred, I have a lot more faith in him. But I hope the mix doesn't come out like ATD. Wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 4, 2011)

Just watched this on facebook and I approve  I told you guys when I posted the pre-production video to give it a chance and not shoot it down as it was just PRE-PRODUCTION.


----------



## baboisking (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoa, this is sick!

So much better than the Pre-production vid. I'm pretty excited now


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> After seeing Francesco shred, I have a lot more faith in him. But I hope the mix doesn't come out like ATD. Wasn't doing it for me.



Everything about this album sounds WAY different than ATD. Much closer to Price of Existence, from what I've heard so far.


----------



## DVRP (Feb 4, 2011)

I personally lost alot of interest in this band when Chris left. For me, ATD was there best album in everyway. BUT after seeing this its peaked my interest again! Im pretty stoked now .


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope its as heavy as Price of Existence, but Chris was the man... although the new guy did go to berklee... but that really doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> Everything about this album sounds WAY different than ATD. Much closer to Price of Existence, from what I've heard so far.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> Everything about this album sounds WAY different than ATD. Much closer to Price of Existence, from what I've heard so far.



Oh I know that. I just mean the production. Especially the drums. They sounded way too flat.


----------



## randomshredder (Mar 3, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2011)

This is good.


----------



## Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

Not as melodic as id hoped but still pretty darn good!


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2011)

Reminds me of my favorite era of ASP:


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad ass. I actually got a shirt with "Your God Can't Save You" When they played in Raleigh last summer. Fucking awesome. I love these guys. Eddie is the coolest dud ever. As is Ben.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> This is good.


 


Plug said:


> Not as melodic as id hoped but still pretty darn good!


 
These.


----------



## Omerta989 (Mar 3, 2011)

the album is very good. A good "return to form" album for these guys  Can't wait till everyone hears the black metal song


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2011)

I dig.


----------



## randomshredder (Mar 3, 2011)

What Rob said...this whole album is a good wrap up of what they've done as a band and then a little more. Fans won't be disappointed...


----------



## rotebass (Mar 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> Reminds me of my favorite era of ASP:




+1

I kept thinking about how much it sounds like a return to the TPOE sound rather than the sound they had on ATD, which is a great album but definitely a lot slower and more melodically focused than other releases.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 3, 2011)

Saw these guys live last friday with kataklysm and abysmal dawn. I met and had a chat with the guys from abysmal and the bassist of all shall perish after the show. Great show


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 3, 2011)

Me likes!


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I was a little disappointed. I don't consider myself a deathcore fan, but I like the stuff I've heard from ASP and feel that they are leagues above their peers. I just feel that the breakdowns in this new one are a little lame and too simplistic. I like some breakdowns, especially the ones ASP do, but the kind of breakdowns in this song are the kind that usually make me cringe. They are too good of a band to be doing that wigger slam stuff. Still a good track besides that, though.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 3, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was a little disappointed. I don't consider myself a deathcore fan, but I like the stuff I've heard from ASP and feel that they are leagues above their peers. I just feel that the breakdowns in this new one are a little lame and too simplistic. I like some breakdowns, especially the ones ASP do, but the kind of breakdowns in this song are the kind that usually make me cringe. They are too good of a band to be doing that wigger slam stuff. Still a good track besides that, though.



As harsh as it sounds, this. I'm a huge supporter of this band, but I've never been a "core" guy. Still not the worst stuff I've heard, however. I just was expecting more sporadic music seeing as their last album was extremely polished in that sense.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 3, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was a little disappointed. I don't consider myself a deathcore fan, but I like the stuff I've heard from ASP and feel that they are leagues above their peers. I just feel that the breakdowns in this new one are a little lame and too simplistic. I like some breakdowns, especially the ones ASP do, but the kind of breakdowns in this song are the kind that usually make me cringe. They are too good of a band to be doing that wigger slam stuff. Still a good track besides that, though.


Yeah same here, when I saw them live that was the first time giving myself a listen. They have top notch playing and aren't full of generic breedowns. Also who is the guitarist.


----------



## Tree (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't have high expectations for the new album, but this track has made me excite! 

Quite heavy


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a huge ASP fan, but this song just isn't doing much for me. I don't really see anything that separates this from more generic stuff. I'm hoping that this isn't the highlight of the album.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2011)

_Ultimate Cop-out Mini Review by Someone Who's Opinion Matters Very Little;_

Not bad, not mind blowing, but all around solid effort. Interested to see what the rest of the album holds.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 3, 2011)

Omerta989 said:


> the album is very good. A good "return to form" album for these guys  Can't wait till everyone hears the black metal song


 
They did a black metal song? I really want to hear that!


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 3, 2011)

I dig it...a lot.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 3, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was a little disappointed. I don't consider myself a deathcore fan, but I like the stuff I've heard from ASP and feel that they are leagues above their peers. I just feel that the breakdowns in this new one are a little lame and too simplistic. I like some breakdowns, especially the ones ASP do, but the kind of breakdowns in this song are the kind that usually make me cringe. They are too good of a band to be doing that wigger slam stuff. Still a good track besides that, though.


Uh, this isn't even slightly "wigger slam", or else I'd probably like it.


----------



## Harry (Mar 3, 2011)

Dayyyyum, this is freakin' sick
This band represents everything that I DO like about what is possible with deathcore.
They take a very tech-death approach with a lot of their riffing and rhythmic parts, also incorporate some melodeath type sounds, and when they do enter a breakdown, it's just extremely groovy and never feels like a breakdown for the sake of it. 
And the icing on the cake is the absolutely sick lead guitar they have going on. 
They're definitely still at the top of the (non prog) deathcore bands for me


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Uh, this isn't even slightly "wigger slam", or else I'd probably like it.





I hope people don't start throwing that term around too much. There is at least one band that it applies to, but this is not that band.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 3, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I hope people don't start throwing that term around too much. There is at least one band that it applies to, but this is not that band.



"Wigger slam"= Waking The Cadaver and I fucking hate them.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Harry said:


> Dayyyyum, this is freakin' sick
> This band represents everything that I DO like about what is possible with deathcore.
> They take a very tech-death approach with a lot of their riffing and rhythmic parts, also incorporate some melodeath type sounds, and when they do enter a breakdown, it's just extremely groovy and never feels like a breakdown for the sake of it.
> And the icing on the cake is the absolutely sick lead guitar they have going on.
> They're definitely still at the top of the (non prog) deathcore bands for me


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 4, 2011)

All Shall Perish | Facebook

Like their page to hear it


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ew-all-shall-perish-song-divine-illusion.html


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 4, 2011)

I try to see ASP almost as a different band now that Chris is gone. It's gunna be different with him gone obviously and you just gotta make the best of it and try not to compare them to their last releases with a different drummer/guitarist.
With that said, I liked the leads, The new guy has some chops and has got my attention. Can't wait to hear what else he can do. The riffs were simple, almost too simple for my taste.. The breakdowns/chugging were weak though. 
But other than that I liked the song. I'd listen to it. Just gotta wait for the album now


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah that's a fail on my part, sorry.


----------



## Maggai (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this.


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 5, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Uh, this isn't even slightly "wigger slam", or else I'd probably like it.


I didn't say that the song in general or the band were "wigger slam," just the song's breakdown, which to me was of the quality of a band like Emmure (not a good thing).


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 5, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I didn't say that the song in general or the band were "wigger slam," just the song's breakdown, which to me was of the quality of a band like Emmure (not a good thing).


Emmure has nothing to do with wigger slam either.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 8, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Emmure has nothing to do with wigger slam either.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Emmure has nothing to do with wigger slam either.


----------



## McKay (Mar 23, 2011)

Solo reminded me of one of the solos on Twisted To Form by Forbidden from like 1990.. 

First song I've heard from this band. LOVE IT.


----------



## Dan (May 8, 2011)

Well......  i dig


----------



## Darknut (May 8, 2011)

Oh snap. Well the solo was good, as expected. I'm liking it. I think I'll go show my mom real fast.


----------



## Guamskyy (May 8, 2011)

Damn that shit is thick!


----------



## Homebrew1709 (May 8, 2011)

Soooo I missed their last album but I really enjoy The Price of Existence. This track, while pretty awesome, sounds like they're reverting to the "metal mean"...IMO this sounds more like a mix of Black Dahlia Murder and Job For A Cowboy than All Shall Perish. Still, a good track.


----------



## neozeke (May 8, 2011)

I was expecting something different from them, I still like it though.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 8, 2011)

You are SSOOO late on this. haha I don't think it has been posted yet but they released this track in March I think. Good song though. Now THIS is a new release from them:


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 8, 2011)

I dig it


----------



## SotosSW (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as i know and heared they up-tune the first 7 strings resulting in an 8-string Dropped F# tunned guitar(that makes half step up from Mesuggah's tuning) . Listen to Divine Illusion and you'll see by yourself


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jun 2, 2011)

hopefully it sounds good


----------

